# New enclosure finished!



## OEFVet (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey everyone, sorry for taking a month to post the enclosure. 15hr workdays + full time college + setting up enclosure while trying to have a life has made for a heck of a month haha. 

So here we go! It's 7x6.5x3 with the actual enclosure being 7x3x3. Once my woodworker got it to me, my father and I cut the vents, put the lights in, and wired electrical. Then picked up some organic topsoil along with some other stuff. Heating was a bit of a complication. Every combination we tried was either too hot or too cold. Initially it was 2 125w which resulted in 125 degrees Fahrenheit. Then we did a 125w and 75w which resulted in 105 degrees Fahrenheit lol. With a 125w and powersun 100w we sit almost perfect at 115-120 degrees Fahrenheit which he seems to love! On the left side, it sits at 90 degrees Fahrenheit and on the right 80 degrees Fahrenheit. For humidity, with spraying twice a day, we maintain 60%. When I have the humidifier on, it goes from 95%-60% right to left. Humidifier is only ran for little bit each day. 

His initial reaction was "OMG look at all this space" which then turned into, "I must sprint everywhere and make it my own" haha. I've never seen him run that fast ever until he got in there. Even on supervised free-roam he's never ran that fast. He has gone through a full shed now in there which makes me feel good because humidity must be decently right. Right now there's a little drinking bowl because I'm in the middle of modifying his current one. He still gets his daily baths where he uses the restroom!

Any questions/comments, feel free to ask!


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 22, 2016)

Love it! He'll be happy in there for a long time.


----------



## OEFVet (Mar 22, 2016)

snibborsirk said:


> Love it! He'll be happy in there for a long time.


I used your set-up just switched! Works like a charm Snib!


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 22, 2016)

It looks great, and I can see that the tegu likes it. Ahh, home!


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice, He look so happy.. Like he finally done with my home, now time to kick back and relax.. LOL


----------



## OEFVet (Mar 22, 2016)

Initially he was pretty aggressive and we were worrried. Being in the higher heat he showed off a new aggression but since then he has calmed down. It's so funny cuz he walks to the glass when he wants out and just hops right on the arm haha


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 22, 2016)

New is scary for a time.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Mar 22, 2016)

Inclousure fit for a king. Lucky gu!


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 22, 2016)

OEFVet said:


> I used your set-up just switched! Works like a charm Snib!


Awesome - didn't pay that much attention at first look - that light setup does look rather familiar!! Glad it's working for you as well.


----------



## thatoneguy (Mar 23, 2016)

That is one awesome cage


----------



## ScottSutt (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow. He. Looks. So. Happy!


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Apr 16, 2016)

I would love to get the specs know what wood was used. maybe even get info on the person who did it? This enclosure is the best ive seen so far


----------

